# Garra ruffa? Feet cleaning fish?



## Viva (Apr 19, 2010)

Does anyone know anything about these fish? I thought it would be quite a novel thing to own my very own feet cleaning fish :lol2:, but I probably won't really ... 

Wonder how easy they are? At least you could get them to earn their keep!


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

If this is a serious 'how do i keep _gara rufa_', then:

Fast flowing current
Pebbly bottom
Well oxygenated water
Feed live _Cyclops_ and _infusoria._
Low stocking levels - 5 or 6 on their own (if adult) in a 4ft tank (min)

Ideal tank set out would be a hillstream biotope.

If this is not serious I will now look quite silly 

Harry


----------



## Viva (Apr 19, 2010)

No I did want to know, but wondered how they kept them alive to do their job. In another life where I can provide what they need, actually know what to do and of course be able to reach the tank without doing a contortion act, I would quite fancy it though!


----------

